# Help



## Bigsleep62 (Sep 18, 2016)

I think I put this is a semi right section, I put it in Macintosh as I have a problem with an Apple device, even though it isn't a mac. I have a iPhone 6 running iOS 10.1, and it has a gps issue. I was running iOS 9.2 or something around their and gps issues started to accure. I play Pokemon Go quite a bit and all of the sudden I was getting the "GPS Signal not Found" error message in game, or I would be on a street a view blocks away from where I actually was. I looked on two different apps that involved gps, a radar map for pokemon go and the default maps app for iOS. They both placed my in spots a view blocks away from where I actually was, the light blue circle was massive and it would teleport me a block in one direction, then back, than a few feet in one direction, then somewhere else etc. I tried everything to fix this issue. I upgraded to iOS 10, nothing happened. I redownloaded every app nothing. Flicked every possible setting on and off (celluar data, LTE, location, app specific location, etc). The only catch is, it still works on WiFi. While my phone is on wifi, the maps place me in the correct area, and I can use Pokemon Go. It works on wifi but is slightly more inaccurate then it usually is. I back-uped my iPhone to itunes on my laptop, than did a full reset of my phone, and it still didn't work, leading me to believe it is a hardware issue. Thanks for any help,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to Apple Ios.


----------



## Bigsleep62 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks I guess I didn't see that section at first lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If you take any cases on your iPhone off, does that fix the problem?


----------



## Bigsleep62 (Sep 18, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> If you take any cases on your iPhone off, does that fix the problem?


Usually it put my about 5 blocks from my actual location, now around 2-3, so it improved it, but didn't fix it, the case I had was just about a 3 millimeter thick rubber case around it on the back, about a 5 millimeters on the side.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you located? Do you have good access to the GPS satellites?

Try this here:

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216917247-Troubleshooting-GPS-issues-iPhone


----------



## Bigsleep62 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ive done everything on that website before and my gps worked 2 days ago in the exact same area I am in, its where i've lived since ive had the phone and ive never had a problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps there is an internal fault with the phone. I would see about contacting Apple.


----------

